# Weather



## pg1710 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello

I would just like to know what sort of weather and temperatures I can expect for the 26 may to 13 June and is the sea ok or still a bit chilly for that time of year and the same for an unheated pool in the denia area of the costa blanca


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

pg1710 said:


> Hello
> 
> I would just like to know what sort of weather and temperatures I can expect for the 26 may to 13 June and is the sea ok or still a bit chilly for that time of year and the same for an unheated pool in the denia area of the costa blanca


I'm just the other side of Montgo

usually I'd say lovely & warm & no problem - you'll spend loads of time in the pool & the sea - the schools go part time 1st June because it's too hot


usually

but then usually the kids have been in the pool at least a week or so already by now - & even the holidaymakers have thought twice this easter!!

it's 14ºC here at the moment & bucketing down & has been awful for more days than good this easter


hopefully there will be a good run of hot days to warm the pool & the sea before then - but you do need a good run

we did have a couple of good weeks when the pools warmed up enough - but as soon as you get a few days of chilly weather the water temp drops

this website has a tool where you can look at weather history Denia, Spain Forecast : Weather Underground


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

pg1710 said:


> Hello
> 
> I would just like to know what sort of weather and temperatures I can expect for the 26 may to 13 June and is the sea ok or still a bit chilly for that time of year and the same for an unheated pool in the denia area of the costa blanca


It will be beautiful! warm and sunny, you're looking at day time temps of late 20s early 30s. The sea/pools wont be as warm as July/August, but will be lovely, you should be ok in wearing tee shirts, shorts, swiming costumes during the day. You may need a cardi/hoody in the evenings, but you maybe not!

That said, its been cold and wet this easter 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> It will be beautiful! warm and sunny, you're looking at day time temps of late 20s early 30s. The sea/pools wont be as warm as July/August, but will be lovely, you should be ok in wearing tee shirts, shorts, swiming costumes during the day. You may need a cardi/hoody in the evenings, but you maybe not!
> 
> That said, its been cold and wet this easter
> 
> Jo xxx


have you got a crystal ball jojo??

I hope you're right - but it's horrible at the moment - looks & sounds like we're in the middle of a monsoon!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> have you got a crystal ball jojo??
> 
> I hope you're right - but it's horrible at the moment - looks & sounds like we're in the middle of a monsoon!!


Its hard to believe that its gonna get better right now isnt it - it will tho...... wont it????? 

Jo xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Its hard to believe that its gonna get better right now isnt it - it will tho...... wont it?????
> 
> Jo xxxx


god I hope so

last year & the year before it went from duvets & heating to swimsuits & aircon within the space of a week or so - maybe that will happen again this year

the winters aren't harsh - just wet - but they do seem to be lasting longer every year

the first March we were here it was t shirt weather & the kids were swimming by the end of the month - & certainly by may they were swimming daily - I have photos of them about four years ago taken in May with deep suntans & sunbleached-white blond hair!!

last year they weren't swimming much til june


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Its actually a been a little brighter here yesterday and today. The sun is shining, altho hazy. Its still not particularly warm tho. Jeans and jumper weather still!!

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lol just read this thread and thought what a can of worms you have opened just let hope everyone who is coming to Spain on holiday doesn't post to ask the weather for their two week jaunt.


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

That's because your kids are now teens Xab! Mine already have tans from swimming and beaching (when they haven't been at school for the longest term ever!) They have been in the pool for the last 2-3 weeks and in swimsuits - it's been about 23 degrees in the water. This time last year they were still wearing wetsuits...

The end of May should be good, warm, sunny , def high sunblock required, although the pool will still be too cold for me (I'm a 29/30 degrees girl) but that said there can be nasty thunderstorms all year - however they are usually only a '24hrs event' if that outside gota fria season (Oct/Nov)

We have had a very dry winter this year compared to last - really only about 10 days proper rain in the whole of Dec/Jan/Feb/March. many people returning to their 2nd homes have commented on how little mould there is inside and how dry the gardens are!
The beach here on Friday was packed and sunny and warm enough to give everyone pink cheeks (and dd2 and her little friends in the sea fully dressed!) Needless to say everyone is telling me how lovely it is in England! it's true Jo - looking out the window today it's hard to believe that it will ever be too hot to move!

Hope the OP has a lovely hols xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fourgotospain said:


> That's because your kids are now teens Xab! Mine already have tans from swimming and beaching (when they haven't been at school for the longest term ever!) They have been in the pool for the last 2-3 weeks and in swimsuits - it's been about 23 degrees in the water. This time last year they were still wearing wetsuits...
> 
> The end of May should be good, warm, sunny , def high sunblock required, although the pool will still be too cold for me (I'm a 29/30 degrees girl) but that said there can be nasty thunderstorms all year - however they are usually only a '24hrs event' if that outside gota fria season (Oct/Nov)
> 
> ...


I saw you were online & _knew _you would say that!!

I agree it hasn't been so wet this year - but it has seemed greyer......

actually dd2 (age 11) was at the beach last weekend & has a bit of a tan & has been in the pool at a friend's house - being a lot smaller than our communal one it warms up sooner!

and yes, friday was lovely & I even sat on the roof terrace in the sun for a while - no tan yet though

in previous years the weather has been more consistently sunny earlier 

I think it's also partly that we've been here so long that it needs to be warmer before we notice it! - we're acclimatised!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Our pool is getting filled this week.. we had the tiniest hole for the past two years that we could never find.. got the little ****** now though so fingers crossed the pool doesn't need topping up every day.


----------



## pg1710 (Jul 19, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Lol just read this thread and thought what a can of worms you have opened just let hope everyone who is coming to Spain on holiday doesn't post to ask the weather for their two week jaunt.


I don't really think i've opened a can of worms nor do i think you'll get every holiday maker on here asking about weather when coming from the uk, i only asked as it's not a very popular time to travel out there and i've seen some very conflicting opinions about the weather and water temperatures at that time of year, so i thought why not just ask the best people i.e the one's that live there.

As for the current wet weather, well the uk has just had its summer 5 or 6 days of shorts and t shirt wearing now it's dropping back to it's usual jumpers for this time of year.


----------



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I saw you were online & _knew _you would say that!!
> 
> I agree it hasn't been so wet this year - but it has seemed greyer......
> 
> ...


No it really is cold.....I am not acclimatised and it's cold !!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bernice34 said:


> No it really is cold.....I am not acclimatised and it's cold !!




I'm so glad it's not just me!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

the sun's out:clap2:

but it's a rainbow day!


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

> No it really is cold.....I am not acclimatised and it's cold !!


Yes it's cold now! But it was 30 odd degrees 2 weeks ago! I lit the fire last night...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Today here has been weird. Clear blue sky and 28c up until an hour ago, then the clouds rolled in and now we have a few spots of rain and a thunder storm brewing - still blue sky over the sea tho

Jo xx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> Today here has been weird. Clear blue sky and 28c up until an hour ago, then the clouds rolled in and now we have a few spots of rain and a thunder storm brewing - still blue sky over the sea tho
> 
> Jo xx


It has been weird today, hasnt it? I went out at 1.30 in short sleeves thinking I ws going to be too hot and within about an hour and a half the thunderstorms started and it poured with rain - and I was caught in it with no jacket and no umbrella, and it was cold, then a couple of hours later it was warm again.


----------



## Ettylou (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi all, sorry to leap in on someone elses thread but I notice some mums & dads on here commenting about the weather... Is it a good idea to get my toddler one of those all in one swimming outfit type thingy for round the pool/beach trips? We're coming back in June too. Ta xx


----------



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

Ettylou said:


> Hi all, sorry to leap in on someone elses thread but I notice some mums & dads on here commenting about the weather... Is it a good idea to get my toddler one of those all in one swimming outfit type thingy for round the pool/beach trips? We're coming back in June too. Ta xx


yes, they are great for toddlers, and you are not fighting to cream up all over as most of them have UVA protection in the material . I have been using Factor 50 on my toddlers for the last few weeks and he is still going brown. It will be hot in June and with those suits you only have to do arms,legs and face ! Enjoy you holiday


----------



## Ettylou (Apr 22, 2011)

bernice34 said:


> yes, they are great for toddlers, and you are not fighting to cream up all over as most of them have UVA protection in the material . I have been using Factor 50 on my toddlers for the last few weeks and he is still going brown. It will be hot in June and with those suits you only have to do arms,legs and face ! Enjoy you holiday


Thanks I'll grab one next time I'm shopping


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Today here has been weird. Clear blue sky and 28c up until an hour ago, then the clouds rolled in and now we have a few spots of rain and a thunder storm brewing - still blue sky over the sea tho
> 
> Jo xx


It's not wierd, it's this thing called SPRING where the weather changes every five minutes. It's not common in many parts of Spain though, which is why you don't recognize it. As xabiachica pointed out, many's the year when we've gone straight from winter headlong into summer here. Not this year though, and it seems to be nationwide!
In England this weather is known as A SUMMER/ HEATWAVE!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It's not wierd, it's this thing called SPRING where the weather changes every five minutes. It's not common in many parts of Spain though, which is why you don't recognize it. As xabiachica pointed out, many's the year when we've gone straight from winter headlong into summer here. Not this year though, and it seems to be nationwide!
> In England this weather is known as A SUMMER/ HEATWAVE!!


today we have clear blue skies & I'm off out for lunch in the port on the paseo - hopefully we'll get a table outside:clap2:


----------



## keyser (Mar 3, 2011)

if it makes you all feel any better its hitting 35-40 most days now here in stinky dubai and once it hits july/august we can look forward to 50+( ive known it hit 58!) i envy your wonderful seasons and cant wait to experience them.....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I've just turned the heating on

I set the thermostat at 16 so it only kicks in if it gets really chilly




I just heard the boiler fire up...............


----------



## Spanky McSpank (Aug 27, 2009)

Here, we are having downpours, windy one minute, calm the next, sunny, cloudy. A bit of everything. April can be unsettled though, but it is not usually so cool, considering we are just about in May.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Still chucking it down here for the Fiesta de San Jorge but they are going ahead with the bull run and they were dancing under umbrellas last night on the square. Takes more than a bit of rain to come between an _alcalaino_ and a party!


----------



## Merseybob (Mar 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I've just turned the heating on
> 
> I set the thermostat at 16 so it only kicks in if it gets really chilly
> 
> ...



OH! Not another one, just like my girlfriend.
We were out in our house at the end July last year decorating and and she had PJs and a whole 15 tog duvet doubled over and I was playing Starfish trying to keep cool! And still sweating.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Merseybob said:


> OH! Not another one, just like my girlfriend.
> We were out in our house at the end July last year decorating and and she had PJs and a whole 15 tog duvet doubled over and I was playing Starfish trying to keep cool! And still sweating.


Go German and get separate quilts!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Go German and get separate quilts!


that's exactly what we have done



& flippin typical - shut indoors in the rain all weekend & more of the easter break than you'd want to be - the kids are back at school today & it's glorious


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> that's exactly what we have done
> 
> 
> 
> & flippin typical - shut indoors in the rain all weekend & more of the easter break than you'd want to be - the kids are back at school today & it's glorious


Hmmm .... nice and sunny here first thing so I put the washing on, then the clouds rolled up and the rain started again. Hoping for a better day tomorrow - we've got a barbecue planned.

I'm still painting with fingerless gloves on. I don't expect to be doing that in May!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

sun is shining, doors and windows laying open, if I had my suitcases I would put on my swimming costume


----------



## Merseybob (Mar 4, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Go German and get separate quilts!


I didn't need a quilt only the loosest of thin shorts to cover up "The Bits"

She didn't even sweat.
Same trip we were in the centre of Granada having something to eat and a glass of wine in Las Ramblas square and It was warm about 40 ish me just coping but comfortable when suddenly, like someone open up the gates of Hell, a blast of wind that lasted about 20 mins and raised the temp to at least 47C, came straight at us from the road opposite and that was impossible. I looked like like someone had thrown a bucket of water at me and then tried to boil me. My girfriend said ""thats nice" to which I muttered" You've got to be ***ing kiding".

And she says I am the one with the problem!!!

She has only ever been known to sweat lightly once, hardly needs suncream and can lie all day in the Hot Spanish sun, goes slightly red than in the morning wake brown.

YES IAM AJEALOUS


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> that's exactly what we have done
> 
> 
> 
> & flippin typical - shut indoors in the rain all weekend & more of the easter break than you'd want to be - the kids are back at school today & it's glorious


We were lucky in Fuengirola, even though the weekend forecast was for storms and torrential rain, it was warm most of the time with literally only a few spots of rain during the day. But we didnt stray too far from home since we kept expecting it to pour any minute.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> We were lucky in Fuengirola, even though the weekend forecast was for storms and torrential rain, it was warm most of the time with literally only a few spots of rain during the day. But we didnt stray too far from home since we kept expecting it to pour any minute.


a friend of mine about an hour inland from us has just told me they are having big storms - I can see it brewing to the west - think we're in for a stormy night, but just now it's warm & still


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Well had a huge short sharp rain fall in Oliva today at 5pm...with a few hail stones and rumbles of thunder thrown in for good measure - with the usual rivers of water running down the road...just managed to get a job finished before it started to really pith it down....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

either I slept really heavily or the hills & mountain kept the storm away from us:confused2:

I did hear a couple of thunder rumbles before I went to sleep

the sky out to sea looks pretty clear from what I can see (still dark)

the forecast is dry & sunny today - we shall see


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> either I slept really heavily or the hills & mountain kept the storm away from us:confused2:
> 
> I did hear a couple of thunder rumbles before I went to sleep
> 
> ...


Today looks like its gonna be a brilliant day!! Clear blue skies, the sun actually came up this morning without any clouds in the way and its warm outside??!!! hmmmm???

Jo xxx


----------



## Merseybob (Mar 4, 2010)

jojo said:


> Today looks like its gonna be a brilliant day!! Clear blue skies, the sun actually came up this morning without any clouds in the way and its warm outside??!!! hmmmm???
> 
> Jo xxx


Similar to what we have except that it is a bit fresh, Still I am in UK!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Merseybob said:


> Similar to what we have except that it is a bit fresh, Still I am in UK!!


We'll win in the end LOL  

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

current weather alerts - thunderstorms & rain

El Tiempo. Avisos meteorológicos - Hoy - Mapa - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> current weather alerts - thunderstorms & rain
> 
> El Tiempo. Avisos meteorológicos - Hoy - Mapa - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España



We had our thunderstorm last night! we dont want anymore 

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I am a survivor of those storms!!
Yesterday we got caught in a huge storm going up a mountain pass in the car. Balls of ice, not hailstones were hurtling down on the car. They came in all directions. The noise was tremendous. We had to shout in each others ear to be heard! The road was a thick white blanket and people were pulling off the road as soon as they could (not easy on a mountain road).
This is what it was like in the town, but it was much worse where we'd come from. 





(I know it's boring looking at these videos, but look when it gets to about a minute and you'll see it gets a bit more serious)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

just as I hit 'submit' the thunder started!


that was a lot of hail Pesky!


----------

